# FDA Health Warning against vaping THC & Fake eLiquid



## CaliGuy (14/9/19)

The FDA has released a statement warning consumers against vaping THC and other counterfeit eLiquid until the Investigation is complete.

To me this statement is a good thing as it kind of clears the air that not all vaping is bad.

https://www.fda.gov/consumers/consumer-updates/vaping-illnesses-consumers-can-help-protect-themselves-avoiding-tetrahydrocannabinol-thc-containing?utm_campaign=CU_Vaping Illnesses_9/6/2019&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqu

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (14/9/19)

Thanks @CaliGuy 

Good to see

Reactions: Like 2


----------

